# ENT doctor in Sao Paulo



## joewiltso

Hi 

I am looking for an ENT doctor/clinic in Sao Paulo who can understand English.

Kindly provide the address and other contact details.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## AnthonyRMC

You will find that most doctors speak some English, and some will speak very good English, due to the requirement of their profession.

My advice would be to call a few clinics and simply ask if the doctor speaks English.
It won't take long before you find somebody that does.


----------

